# 22 bird shot



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

do you think 22 bird shot will be ok for a bushy tail i am thing about going hunting soon for them any info [email protected] if not ell me if i should go with the normal 22 shell


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

definitely not.there's a very small load of very small shot in those loads.ok for close shoyts on small birds or mive,but not good for much more.
stick with the .22 long rifle hollow point for head shots.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

squirrels are a lot tougher than a lot of people think. The .22 bird shot will never kill one unless your point blank and at that point you be better off hitting it with the gun itself. I once shot a squirrel 5 times with a .22 and still had to snap his neck. I thought I was just missing it all together but as it turned out I was hitting it in the body. One actually hit it in the muzzle but not through his skull. It was still putting up a fight when I killed it and I just about got bit. I use a shotgun almost all the time I can. #6 shot high brass 12 gauge. Puts them down fast with one shot and you dont have to hit them in the head. I scared one to death once with the 12 gauge I think. Never found on pellet in him but he fell out of the tree dead as a rock. Only I can shoot one 5 times with a .22 and have still a live and miss with a shotgun and kill it dead.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thxs i have never used 22 birdshot but was just wondering iot it would work but i will stick with my hollow points thxs


----------

